# What do you think?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky matts easily. Some of them are big. I brush him every other day and sometimes every day. I use a moisterizing shampoo and conditioner. What am I doing wrong? Would this be good for our fluffs or is it too much for them?

Master Grooming Tools Ergonomic Dematting Tools | PetEdge.com


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I use a dematting tool on my coton sometimes, but never on MiMi. I'm not quite sure of what "mat" means to different people. To me a mat is when a large section of hairs have fused together almost like felt. MiMi has never had a mat, but she always has tangles and snarls. For bad snarls, I rub in some Moroccan oil and painstakingly seperate the hairs. I use a metal comb and go do small sections of untangled hair with a flexible head slicker to get the loose hairs out.

Wait, gorgeous little Rock-star doesn't have really long hair. Other Malt mom's might disagree, but I think the flexible slicker is a great tool. I'm going to find you a link.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It says it has "sharp stainless steel blades"---sounds like Pet Edge has "gone over the edge"---or at least you would be using this on a malt! I can't imagine Rocky's hair being that matted! 
Have you tried cowboy magic?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok, Dianne, I found a link to the brush I love and could not do without. There is a good video using it too. However, my brush was very expensive, but my friend found a different brand for around $10. I think it was worth every penny. I have the green one.

Here's the linK; Les Poochs Fragrances - POOCH BRUSH SYSTEM


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a de-matter tool, but rarely use it. When one of mine gets a matt, I try to separate if from the other hair, then I just cut it out with sicssors. I'm left handed, and a lot of the time, I can't manuver the tool to get to the matt.:blink:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky's bad "matts" are about the size of a nickel. I try to get them out and eventually have to cut into them and he loses hair. When I try to use detangling spray and comb out, it's just too hard to do. Moroccan oil sounds good, I use it on myself. Flexible head slicker? Never heard of that one! Thanks!:thumbsup:



Sylie said:


> I use a dematting tool on my coton sometimes, but never on MiMi. I'm not quite sure of what "mat" means to different people. To me a mat is when a large section of hairs have fused together almost like felt. MiMi has never had a mat, but she always has tangles and snarls. For bad snarls, I rub in some Moroccan oil and painstakingly seperate the hairs. I use a metal comb and go do small sections of untangled hair with a flexible head slicker to get the loose hairs out.
> 
> Wait, gorgeous little Rock-star doesn't have really long hair. Other Malt mom's might disagree, but I think the flexible slicker is a great tool. I'm going to find you a link.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's what I do Pat, but end up cutting it almost every time. A bad one happens every three to four weeks. Other ones I can remove, but there aren't many of them. Frustrating when I can't get it out and I hate cutting his hair in one spot. :blink:



The A Team said:


> I have a de-matter tool, but rarely use it. When one of mine gets a matt, I try to separate if from the other hair, then I just cut it out with sicssors. I'm left handed, and a lot of the time, I can't manuver the tool to get to the matt.:blink:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I know, sounds a little too much for Malts to me. No I haven't tried Cowboy Magic. Where do I get it? When do you put it on..is it a conditioner?



edelweiss said:


> It says it has "sharp stainless steel blades"---sounds like Pet Edge has "gone over the edge"---or at least you would be using this on a malt! I can't imagine Rocky's hair being that matted!
> Have you tried cowboy magic?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you...flexible slicker...hmmm. Can't wait to see what it is. B)



Sylie said:


> I use a dematting tool on my coton sometimes, but never on MiMi. I'm not quite sure of what "mat" means to different people. To me a mat is when a large section of hairs have fused together almost like felt. MiMi has never had a mat, but she always has tangles and snarls. For bad snarls, I rub in some Moroccan oil and painstakingly seperate the hairs. I use a metal comb and go do small sections of untangled hair with a flexible head slicker to get the loose hairs out.
> 
> Wait, gorgeous little Rock-star doesn't have really long hair. Other Malt mom's might disagree, but I think the flexible slicker is a great tool. I'm going to find you a link.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola is prone to mats, her body is totally cut down but she gets them in her tail, and legs a lot lately. Driving me crazy. Ok not mats, but tangles. It depends on the mood she and I are in as to how I tackle them. I do have cowboy magic which really is very good, but I find you have to do a full bath after use. Often I will separate out though and then cut lengthwise on the mat which tends to look better and save some of the hair.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Maureen, so does it leave the hair too oily..what happens after the bath? Is it easy to comb out? I tackle them the same way as you. I had no idea that matting was this common with Maltese. His hair is not thick either, so maybe it's too fine? Anyway...thanks for the tip.:thumbsup:



silverhaven said:


> Lola is prone to mats, her body is totally cut down but she gets them in her tail, and legs a lot lately. Driving me crazy. Ok not mats, but tangles. It depends on the mood she and I are in as to how I tackle them. I do have cowboy magic which really is very good, but I find you have to do a full bath after use. Often I will separate out though and then cut lengthwise on the mat which tends to look better and save some of the hair.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I find that Cowboy Magic is way too oily to use other than a massive matt like on the tail. It just globs on and I don't think Tyler likes the smell. I use a detangling spray and Madan brush and I just make very sure to brush him every day in layers, really getting to the bottom hair first and then combing from root to end in each layer. When he has knots, and sometimes matts, I've used a letter opener tool - the kind with the point and razor area. I used it VERY carefully and only on certain ones not close to his body. I also use thinning shears to get real mats out rather than scissors. Sometimes saves more hair and doesn't look as cut out. Of course I'm not showing Tyler and just want them out because I can imagine it itches. My groomer always says Tyler has less matts than most Maltese she sees, because I'm after them.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Hi Maureen, so does it leave the hair too oily..what happens after the bath? Is it easy to comb out? I tackle them the same way as you. I had no idea that matting was this common with Maltese. His hair is not thick either, so maybe it's too fine? Anyway...thanks for the tip.:thumbsup:


I find the Cowboy Magic useful for bigger situations. Like when she was little and I put clothing on her. At the end of the day she was totally covered in mats. So to preserve the coat I used the cowboy magic. It is very good, but it is very oily as Sue said, has a very strong scent that gives both my hubby and myself a headache. I once left it on Lolas tail overnight and she licked it and really threw up. :w00t: But... it does work. The mats comb out when you use it, so it is useful to have around. I just use in emergencies and bath straight after.

I am pretty diligent with the grooming too. Brush and comb everyday. I find the more I bath though, the easier it is. The cleaner the coat the less matting. A constant battle though. Harder in the summer because Lola goes for a lot of walks, the dust settles in her coat and matting happens.

Oh and Lola hair isn't thick either. Silky but kinda thin and straggely on the legs. Always look unbrushed even minutes after bathing


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have never had an issue w/Cowboy magic being too oily. I use the most minute amount, however! I put about the size of a pea in my hands (or fingers if working on a particular spot), rub them together and dab it just on the very ends of the coat. After an hour I don't smell this amount any more. Maybe you guys are using too much? 
I do have to say that I don't have any real issues w/mats. Kitzel's coat is extraordinary. In the winter he is more prone to dry out & tangle but I do brush him every day & sometimes more than once a day. 
I don't use clothes & take his harness off in the house. He only uses it to walk or ride in the car.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Which detangling spray do you use? I use a Madan brush. But I've noticed it pulls out Rocky's hair as well as other brushes. And I brush him gently..I have the red one. I don't always do layers...what's wrong with me? I should do that every time. :mellow:I don't have thinning shears..I've been putting off getting them because of them being pricey and didn't know if I really needed them. I guess I do! I'm going to try to do what you do with Tyler. I hope it works!:chili: If I should be using better shampoo and conditioner I will buy it..just don't know. I do use Spa lavish for his face. I feel like a doofus and feel like I should know how to take care of his coat by now...he'll be two in September!:blush: Bad Mommy!



Snowbody said:


> I find that Cowboy Magic is way too oily to use other than a massive matt like on the tail. It just globs on and I don't think Tyler likes the smell. I use a detangling spray and Madan brush and I just make very sure to brush him every day in layers, really getting to the bottom hair first and then combing from root to end in each layer. When he has knots, and sometimes matts, I've used a letter opener tool - the kind with the point and razor area. I used it VERY carefully and only on certain ones not close to his body. I also use thinning shears to get real mats out rather than scissors. Sometimes saves more hair and doesn't look as cut out. Of course I'm not showing Tyler and just want them out because I can imagine it itches. My groomer always says Tyler has less matts than most Maltese she sees, because I'm after them.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- You need to comb through the mat with the big end of the comb. Then as it breaks the mat away from the hair, you will use the smaller end until the mat is completely out. If it still isn't out of hair (but is lose), you will need to gently use the small slicker brush to get it completely out.

Brushing with a pin brush will not get mats out of fluffs that tend to mat.

The other thing that you can do is get a small knitting needle and put it right through the center of the mat and break the mat in half. Continue breaking the mat into halves until you can comb it out.

And remember -- Rocky won't break, so don't let him buffalo you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Lynn, I have a large tooth comb and a small tooth comb for his beard. I try with the large and it won't go through. (He stands perfectly still now the entire time I groom him, he's so good!) and it doesn't break away! So then I try detangler spray and the small comb, same problem. Then I usually cut into the mat and if that doesn't work I cut it off.:angry: I've tried the small slicker brush..but the problem is I cannot loosen the mat that much, so it's useless. I also need to try to find something that helps his coat get stronger and also to help with matting. I shampoo him and condition him and I don't rub his body with the towel, I just absorb the excess water from him. When I put him on the grooming table, I already see more matts!:huh: Next time you come to my house, I'll groom him in front of you and you can tell me what I'm doing wrong...:smilie_tischkante:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Dianne -- You need to comb through the mat with the big end of the comb. Then as it breaks the mat away from the hair, you will use the smaller end until the mat is completely out. If it still isn't out of hair (but is lose), you will need to gently use the small slicker brush to get it completely out.
> 
> Brushing with a pin brush will not get mats out of fluffs that tend to mat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sandi, I'm wondering if Rocky's matting has anything to do with the very dry climate we live in? Where do you get Cowboy Magic? It's possible that one tends to over use it to make sure there are no matts..:HistericalSmiley:I know I would if I didn't know any better. Now I know, so I'll be careful to use very little. Also wouldn't Morracan oil do the same thing? I don't keep any clothes on Rocky. Mostly just for pictures or a party. He is rarely in a harness except when we take him for walks which I'm not doing at this time of year. I don't think Rocky has a strong coat..to me it's more thin and wispy. :huh:



edelweiss said:


> I have never had an issue w/Cowboy magic being too oily. I use the most minute amount, however! I put about the size of a pea in my hands (or fingers if working on a particular spot), rub them together and dab it just on the very ends of the coat. After an hour I don't smell this amount any more. Maybe you guys are using too much?
> I do have to say that I don't have any real issues w/mats. Kitzel's coat is extraordinary. In the winter he is more prone to dry out & tangle but I do brush him every day & sometimes more than once a day.
> I don't use clothes & take his harness off in the house. He only uses it to walk or ride in the car.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Sandi, I'm wondering if Rocky's matting has anything to do with the very dry climate we live in? Where do you get Cowboy Magic? It's possible that one tends to over use it to make sure there are no matts..:HistericalSmiley:I know I would if I didn't know any better. Now I know, so I'll be careful to use very little. Also wouldn't Morracan oil do the same thing? I don't keep any clothes on Rocky. Mostly just for pictures or a party. He is rarely in a harness except when we take him for walks which I'm not doing at this time of year. I don't think Rocky has a strong coat..to me it's more thin and wispy. :huh:


Dianne, I do think the dryness is a HUGE factor! 
Cowboy magic---I got it at a farm store in California. I think I ordered a larger amount on-line last Christmas. I am sorry but not familiar w/Morracan oil. I think Crystal could inform you on what products might help you to strengthen his coat---I have watched some videos from show people and there are some excellent products out there. Since I live in Greece I am limited in what I can order and I don't feel like Kitzi needs them due to the naturally good quality of his coat. 
I do think much of the coat is genetic---and the other is what we feed them. It sounds like Rocky is a picky eater---that would tell me that it might be an internal & not external issue. Do you give him coconut oil on his food? Kitzel gets a good amount of good fat. My vet thinks it is too much but I am okay w/what he gets. He isn't overweight & his coat is nice. 
I don't brush Kitzi---not usually at least. I do own & use both a larger & small comb which I use down to the skin. 
My daughter had a rescue maltese that always got matts & after she improved his diet his coat was beautiful, shiny & had hardly any matts. I am not saying that is always the case. 
Keep trying what you can & let us know if you find things that work! Good luck.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- Please buy a #05 buttercomb from Chris Christensen. I promise it's well worth the money. You'll love me for it, I promise!!!!

Combs & Handles

This is the size that you need to get the mats out. I know that you have a regular greyhound comb and a mustache comb, but this is the comb that you MUST have for the mats.

And when you're trying to comb the mat out -- you want to start by trying to break it up. You do this by putting the point of one of the teeth from the large end of the comb in the very center of the mat and gentlely pulling the mat out. That is the first break of the mat and usually breaks the mat in 1/2 -- like you have 2 smaller mats. Then you continue try to break up the mat and comb until it is lose. Then you continue working it with the smaller end until it's all out. 

I don't think you need Cowboy Magic and it's not because of the dryness as it's just as dry here. 

What shampoo and conditioner are you using now? You may need to use a leave-in conditioner for Rocky.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Dianne -- Please buy a #05 buttercomb from Chris Christensen. I promise it's well worth the money. You'll love me for it, I promise!!!!
> 
> Combs & Handles
> 
> ...


Lynn, I believe that the right tools in cooking, baking, bow making and dog grooming make all the difference in success or frustration. I clicked on the link, but the #5 butter comb looks just like the greyhound comb I am using. Can you explain what makes it so much better?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I think for Cowboy Magic, you can use it as a sort of conditioner, where you can put it on the ends lightly, but I don't use it that way. I only use it when I have big snarls to deal with and then I use a lot. So for that you would need to bathe. I get a headache using it so I would never use it on a regular basis. 

I have the buttercombs, they are very nice but I still have trouble with mats. I think it depends on the type of hair a lot. Penny isn't matting anything like Lola has always matted. Her fur is quite different.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't think I would use that tool on a maltese. Mat brushes can also split and rip at the hair. Best to find the right conditioner and brush thoroughly once or twice a day.
If that doesn't do it, maybe a shorter do will.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Maureen, any bit of info is so helpful. 



silverhaven said:


> I think for Cowboy Magic, you can use it as a sort of conditioner, where you can put it on the ends lightly, but I don't use it that way. I only use it when I have big snarls to deal with and then I use a lot. So for that you would need to bathe. I get a headache using it so I would never use it on a regular basis.
> 
> I have the buttercombs, they are very nice but I still have trouble with mats. I think it depends on the type of hair a lot. Penny isn't matting anything like Lola has always matted. Her fur is quite different.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, I didn't think it was right but thought I'd ask. I don't like when his hair is so short, it makes him look thinner. At least the furry look makes him appear bigger. I get a lot of comments like>>>he is an awfully small maltese! Small? Not for a Maltese lady..yours is just a giant. So for now, I'll try to buy some better conditioner and brush more often. Twice a day it is and I'll see if that helps...thanks Brit. 



Cosy said:


> I don't think I would use that tool on a maltese. Mat brushes can also split and rip at the hair. Best to find the right conditioner and brush thoroughly once or twice a day.
> If that doesn't do it, maybe a shorter do will.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The teeth on the #05 buttercomb are much wide apart than on the greyhound comb.


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

I may be the only one on here who does so but I own one of these and thought it a good investment. Zeus matts in armpits and when they aren't shaved this is a nice way to cut them out. I use this tool very differently than I do when I have used it on matted golden retrievers and other shelter dogs in the past. I take a nickel or larger size matt and fit this between the skin and the matt. Holding Zeus's skin I pull out towards the matt to cut into it slightly. I don't run it through repeatedly like a comb. To me this has been more effective on Zeus's cottony coat than using scissors to cut a matt in half. It makes many little slices at the base of the tangle. Hair is definitely lost in the process but much less than having to cut out matts regularly. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn, tonight I used my wide tooth comb after his bath, put lots of conditoning spray and very tiny mats came out easily. But I am going to invest in the buttercomb! Thanks! :chili: Rocky is so good about staying still for me. Now if I can only trim his nails without cutting him. My groomer told me sometimes the white is longer on the top than underneath. After making him bleed on one nail, I took him to her and she put something on it to stop it and trimmed his nails for me. She charged me ten dollars and I had to tip her on top of that. He's very jumpy with that and doesn't trust me cutting his nails...I can't imagine why!:HistericalSmiley:If it weren't for you, I wouldn't be grooming him myself. I dont do a great job, but it's decent. And look at all the money I'm saving!:thumbsup:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Dianne -- You need to comb through the mat with the big end of the comb. Then as it breaks the mat away from the hair, you will use the smaller end until the mat is completely out. If it still isn't out of hair (but is lose), you will need to gently use the small slicker brush to get it completely out.
> 
> Brushing with a pin brush will not get mats out of fluffs that tend to mat.
> 
> ...


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Sylie said:


> ... For bad snarls, I rub in some Moroccan oil and painstakingly seperate the hairs. ...


Honestly, This Moroccan Oil has saved my life with matts. Every bath I give (once a week for my maltese, and same schedule for by friends two maltese who get really dirty playing in the mountains) I finish off by squeezing the water off their hair like normal, then two pumps from the Moroccan Oil bottle rubbed between my palms, then I make sure I start applying it under their armpits/necks (matt zones) then finish everywhere else even though it feels like it's already been used up and like I need more (but you really don't).

I blow-dry as normal, and by the next bath time pre-bath brushing, there's hardly a tiny matt (if any) to be found between the three of them. I used to feel SO bad using lots of expensive dematters before I started this routine, now I never even take those out anymore. Any random occasional matts I just snip or break with small scissors then comb out with regular conditioner. 

I've never used Cowboy Magic, so I can't comment, but this stuff has made my Chowder so much happier since he HATES dematting/combings.

Sometimes I give them and their coat a break from it because it does contain silicones which can lead to build-up etc., but those are the bad tangle/matt weeks. I've never tried using the Moroccan Oil on actual matts, since at that point I'm just teasing it out with whatever conditioner they're using because it's slipperier than the dry-ish texture of the Moroccan Oil.

**** - I feel like I just wrote an infomercial or something :mellow: But I had to say something because it works so well with these three fur balls. (and especially Chowder even when in his full coat!)


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks! I use Morraccan oil for myself and was wondering if I can put a few drops in his hair without it becoming greasy. Thanks so much for letting me know!



briones1980 said:


> Honestly, This Moroccan Oil has saved my life with matts. Every bath I give (once a week for my maltese, and same schedule for by friends two maltese who get really dirty playing in the mountains) I finish off by squeezing the water off their hair like normal, then two pumps from the Moroccan Oil bottle rubbed between my palms, then I make sure I start applying it under their armpits/necks (matt zones) then finish everywhere else even though it feels like it's already been used up and like I need more (but you really don't).
> 
> I blow-dry as normal, and by the next bath time pre-bath brushing, there's hardly a tiny matt (if any) to be found between the three of them. I used to feel SO bad using lots of expensive dematters before I started this routine, now I never even take those out anymore. Any random occasional matts I just snip or break with small scissors then comb out with regular conditioner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

When I brush MiMi the evening before bath day I rub a good bit of the oil in to condition her hair and keep her from getting tangled. For serious tangles just a couple of drops does the trick. Oh, and after having some bad experience with dog detangler sprays, I now mix about a half teaspoon with water and use it to spray while brushing. Of course, you have to shake it well before every spray. Other than the pre-bath drench, her coat never looks or feels oily from it. I use it to on my hair too. Great stuff.


----------

